# Turning Diabetes Over to the Bionic Pancreas



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2013)

I considered titling this "Anna Floreen Was Diabetes-Free for 5 Days," because she was and now she's not. And I'm curious what that transition has been like -- picking up your chronic illness again after you dropped it from your shoulders and walked off into the sunshine, so to speak.

April 4, 5, 6, 7 and 8, days I'm sure Anna Floreen will never forget, she was effectively "cured" of her Type 1 diabetes (T1D). Anna participated in the Massachusetts General Hospital Beacon-Hill study.

She was among approximately 30 T1D patients testing the performance of the "bionic pancreas" outside the hospital. She was, however, hooked up to an IV monitor overnight, restricted to a three-mile radius and had a nurse by her side at all times.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/riva-greenberg/diabetes-clinical-trial_b_3110140.html


----------



## pgcity (Apr 25, 2013)

Gosh, it must have been awful giving it back at the end of the trial.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 25, 2013)

A good read !!  Get one for me !!!   Keep at it Tech people


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 25, 2013)

I got upset reading this as I feel often feel angry with Tom (my diabetes) but defo want a bionic pancreas


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 25, 2013)

I was moved by this aswell laura !  It is a good read.  It sounds possitive to me !!    Tech is getting better


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 25, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> I was moved by this aswell laura !  It is a good read.  It sounds possitive to me !!    Tech is getting better



I know that's a total girl thing to do by getting upset.

Yeah it seems so but would be nice for technology to give us better testing ways plus a cure (yes I'm greedy)


----------



## megga (Apr 26, 2013)

What exciting time we live in, 10 years from now , who knows what will be on the shelf for us all? There is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Lauren (May 6, 2013)

Wow I really want one! I would love to have that amount of freedom! But judging how hard it is for someone to get CGM funding it's unlikely that we would get funding for a bionic pancreas  

I feel so sorry for Anna, that she bases her self-worth on her BG readings


----------



## HOBIE (May 6, 2013)

I dont know if it me but i dont feel sorry for Anna .  I would really really love to take part in that type of testing. I would walk 1oo mile (like proclaimers),swim the channel


----------

